# Nature in my living room



## premierpark (22 Oct 2017)

*Final full tank shot:*






*Title: Nature in my living room*

*Dimensions:60x40x40*

*CO2: high pressure co2 bottle, Papillon reductor, aquario diffuser, 24hours*

*Filtration: Eheim 2075 limited edition with glass IN- / Outflows*

*Lights: ATI Sun Power T5 - 4x24W , Sylvania T5 - 24 W ; 6500 K; 1850 lm*

*Photo Period: 14:00-21:00*

*Fertilisation: Tropica Plant Nutrition liquid *

*Substrate:Tropica Plant Growth Substrate; Tropica Aquarium soil

Hardscape:Red moor*

*Flora: Hemianthus callitrichoides cuba , Rotala sp mini , Rotala rotundifola , Rotala macranda mini , Anubias mini

Fauna: taiwan bee shrimp, amano shrimp, otocinclus*


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Oct 2017)

Welcome to UKAPS, looking good


----------



## premierpark (22 Oct 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Welcome to UKAPS, looking good


thank you so much.


----------



## premierpark (22 Oct 2017)

I have algae problems lately. I don't know what type of algae is this.
Has someone any idea?





Untitled by Erik Kiss, on Flickr


----------



## mow said (22 Oct 2017)

looks like hair algae to me . looking at your lighting i think its too much light


----------



## dw1305 (22 Oct 2017)

Hi all,





Troll hair? or possibly a <"green filamentous algae">, you would need to look under a microscope to find out exactly which one but, assuming it isn't nylon, <"_Oedogonium">_ or <"_Spirogyra">_ would be an option.  They are quite slimy to the touch, _Cladophora _is usually darker green, and gritty to the touch, and most animals won't eat it.

Because the green algae belong to the <"same clade"> as all the higher plants (mosses, ferns and angiosperms) they share the same photosystems and basic physiology.  This means that conditions that favour the growth of the plants you want are also favourable for those you don't (green algae).

As <"@mow said"> suggests reducing light levels may work or <"adding shrimps"> etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## premierpark (23 Oct 2017)

mow said said:


> looks like hair algae to me . looking at your lighting i think its too much light





dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks guys! what is the better choise:


my light dimmable, so i'm able to set the light 50-70-90 % etc
just turn off 2 of the 4 lamps and then the light is 0,5w/litre


----------



## mow said (23 Oct 2017)

Looking at the picture of your tank it looks like you have anubias on top and that is where the algae grows. Anubias is a slow growing plant and when you have that much lighting which is fine for other plants but the anubias is right on top of the lights that is the reason you are seeing algae.

As @dw105 said "Because the green algae belong to the <"same clade"> as all the higher plants (mosses, ferns and angiosperms) they share the same photosystems and basic physiology. This means that conditions that favour the growth of the plants you want are also favourable for those you don't (green algae)". 

My approach would be put those anubias in a shaded area make sure it's shaded like the anubias at the bottom of your photo, manually remove the algae with a toothbrush, reduce light time to 5 hours or dim the lights to 70 percent 14:00 to 21:00 etc. Add some amanos around 10 they will help clear the rest of the algae that is left.


----------



## Silviu Man (23 Oct 2017)

Hi!

That algae are the right food for SAE. The problem with SAE is they grow and then will make a lot of trouble in the tank after they finish their job. 
But can be used temporary, together with Oto and Amano, in this case, with nice results.


----------



## premierpark (23 Oct 2017)

mow said said:


> Looking at the picture of your tank it looks like you have anubias on top and that is where the algae grows. Anubias is a slow growing plant and when you have that much lighting which is fine for other plants but the anubias is right on top of the lights that is the reason you are seeing algae.
> 
> As @dw105 said "Because the green algae belong to the <"same clade"> as all the higher plants (mosses, ferns and angiosperms) they share the same photosystems and basic physiology. This means that conditions that favour the growth of the plants you want are also favourable for those you don't (green algae)".
> 
> My approach would be put those anubias in a shaded area make sure it's shaded like the anubias at the bottom of your photo, manually remove the algae with a toothbrush, reduce light time to 5 hours or dim the lights to 70 percent 14:00 to 21:00 etc. Add some amanos around 10 they will help clear the rest of the algae that is left.





Silviu Man said:


> Hi!
> 
> That algae are the right food for SAE. The problem with SAE is they grow and then will make a lot of trouble in the tank after they finish their job.
> But can be used temporary, together with Oto and Amano, in this case, with nice results.


I have already turn off half of the lights. light time 14:00 to 21:00. So now 0,5w/liter.
There are 10 amano in the tank and 4 otocinclus. And abou 7 taiwan bee shrimp. Carbo is not a good solution to kill the algae? With a small brush i can daub the algae.


----------



## Silviu Man (23 Oct 2017)

To understand what kind of algae are eaten by different species, check their mouthpiece. Snails and Oto are adapted for flat surfaces. This goes well with GSA and brown dusty algae. Shrimps have small pliers that bring to the mouthpiece particles and small hair algae. SAE have a kind of rostrum, that aloud them to absorb in particular long hair shape algae and algae in the shape of wadding. So, this because why, to cover the range of algae need to have a combination of Snails, Oto, Shrimps and SAE. Of course, BBA is a sign of low or variable level of CO2, BGA apear mostly in low nitrates level, brown dusty algae are common in new established aquarium, with high content of ammonia, a.s.o. But, besides this, as a natural way, algae eaters are quite specialized.


----------



## mow said (24 Oct 2017)

premierpark said:


> I have already turn off half of the lights. light time 14:00 to 21:00. So now 0,5w/liter.
> There are 10 amano in the tank and 4 otocinclus. And abou 7 taiwan bee shrimp. Carbo is not a good solution to kill the algae? With a small brush i can daub the algae.


no need to turn half of the lights as you have a carpet which needs allot of light just dim it to 70 - 80 percent same time as you had them before. Carbo will turn it red then the shrimps will munch on it but as i said before manually remove it with a toothbrush and the rest that you cannot remove paint it with a brush when doing water change or use a syringe to spot dose the algae every day till it turns red. Be carefull with the dose as you have shrimps inside the tank. No need to buy SAE as they get big and hard to catch once you put them in.


----------



## mow said (24 Oct 2017)

And also put those anubias on a shaded area or you will have the same problem or even other type of algae on them as i said before anubias is a slow growing plant and you have them near the light which will make it worse.


----------

